# Back problems with MRI



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Had MRI on my back and this is the report.

I have constant pain going down the front of both my legs when ever I am sat down! When I stand up it takes me about 5 seconds to straighten my back. Pain in the lower back is really bad. Doing my head in. My doc said it's to mild for operation.

Do I see a physiotherapist? Or go private to a spine clinic.

Not sure if there is anything else I can do to fix this problem like certain stretches?

View attachment 142168


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Kjetil1234

This is the guy to ask. :beer:


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

latblaster said:


> @Kjetil1234
> 
> This is the guy to ask. :beer:


 Cheers mate

another note to add:

I was seeing a private physiotherapist for 2 months but I felt it wasn't doing anything! And costing me £40 per week. This was before I had the MRI


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Drop Kjetil a pm, & him to look at the MRI report.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> another note to add:
> 
> I was seeing a private physiotherapist for 2 months but I felt it wasn't doing anything! And costing me £40 per week. This was before I had the MRI


 You can only get clown work for 40 quid per visit. Sorry - but don't think to save money when visiting a therapist, you only fool yourself and waste your time. I kn

WIth regards to your back pain, you have a major disc herniation at L4/5, compressing the nerve roots bilaterally. This is relatively serious and you need to fix your pelvic alignment asap. Read my lower back article, then tag me here with any questions that you have. I don't have time to re-explain all the fundamentals every time someone tags me where, but I'll happily answer your follow up questions.

You basically need to pull your pelvis back and up, engaging your lumbosacral spinal erectors IN POSTURE. And stay there, permanently. Up for the challenge? It works, but it'll take you some time to nail it.

https://treningogrehab.no/true-solution-lower-back-pain/


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can you stretch mate?

If so join a Pilates or Yoga class, best thing I ever did for back pain.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> You can only get clown work for 40 quid per visit. Sorry - but don't think to save money when visiting a therapist, you only fool yourself and waste your time. I kn
> 
> WIth regards to your back pain, you have a major disc herniation at L4/5, compressing the nerve roots bilaterally. This is relatively serious and you need to fix your pelvic alignment asap. Read my lower back article, then tag me here with any questions that you have. I don't have time to re-explain all the fundamentals every time someone tags me where, but I'll happily answer your follow up questions.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate. Thanks for the reply! I will have a read though the link now. And do what you said!

My doc said it was very mild though?? and to mild to even refer me to NHS physiotherapist even when I said to him it's bloody not mild I in constant pain! Every day and can't work! Even driving 5miles in my car I have pain in both legs and lower back. When I get up from a seating position the pain is bad! And takes a few seconds for me to straighten my back before I can walk. He said that's not to bad. I just said print the report off I will go get professional advice!

I have booked appointment at spire healthcare https://www.spirehealthcare.com/spire-manchester-hospital/treatments/a-z/back-pain-investigations-discography/

so they can also advise me. As there local and very professional but also very expensive I don't care how much it costs now just can't live like this.

Just a couple quick questions mate

so it's my pelvic alignment that's the cause of this impingement of the nerve?

If I can't fix this with doing what you said is there an operation I can have to sort it? I was told ask for some kind of injection into the back by someone who had this done for his back problems not sure what he ment though.

Side note: I started to get this back problem after doing abit to much running on the treadmill. When I am on the treadmill I do tend to lean forward. It's since I started doing excessive running it all started.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

billy76 said:


> Can you stretch mate?
> 
> If so join a Pilates or Yoga class, best thing I ever did for back pain.


 Have been doing all kinds of stretching for about 6 months now mate. Done nothing. Googled the crap out of it all lol. Done all the yoga moves the main ones to stretch iliopsoas muscle as I did think it was that being tight at 1st. Just never fixed the problem or even slightly

so now it's this pelvic alignment I need to try Gona start that today!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> You can only get clown work for 40 quid per visit. Sorry - but don't think to save money when visiting a therapist, you only fool yourself and waste your time. I kn
> 
> WIth regards to your back pain, you have a major disc herniation at L4/5, compressing the nerve roots bilaterally. This is relatively serious and you need to fix your pelvic alignment asap. Read my lower back article, then tag me here with any questions that you have. I don't have time to re-explain all the fundamentals every time someone tags me where, but I'll happily answer your follow up questions.
> 
> ...


 Sorry another question

i have just watched the video on your site and did what you say. I think I got it nailed there looking in the mirror while watching the vid making sure it's the correct motion

but how many reps/sets would you say do?

Have just done it about 10 reps x 3 sets and my lower back feels tight!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Every day and* can't work!*


 Push the latter if you want to get NHS treatment. If you genuinely can't work then this is obviously having a huge impact on your life and needs addressing. Have another conversation with your GP along these lines, but if you still get nowhere you are entitled to ask to see a different GP instead. Suggesting you would like to may may make something happen actually.

On the flip side if what kjetil1234 suggested would fix the problem then maybe you don't need to go this route. I have no idea whether it will help or not.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh mate, gutted for you.

I've had to bouts of sciatica in the past 3 years and that a total f##ker, so what you've got must be a total nightmare.

Been doing loads of work on my glutes, piriformis and hip movement and I think I'm now getting somewhere with it, as can do a lot more these days in the gym.

Good luck pal & hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Push the latter if you want to get NHS treatment. If you genuinely can't work then this is obviously having a huge impact on your life and needs addressing. Have another conversation with your GP along these lines, but if you still get nowhere you are entitled to ask to see a different GP instead. Suggesting you would like to may may make something happen actually.
> 
> On the flip side if what kjetil1234 suggested would fix the problem then maybe you don't need to go this route. I have no idea whether it will help or not.


 Ye mate doc was making me angry just seemed like wasn't arsed at all! Prob coz he didn't have a clue what the report ment. Gona crack on with them movements tha @Kjetil1234 said do if not much improvement in a few weeks of daily working it will go back to doc and tell them yet again and ask to see another doc.

Problem with my job and my doc is aware of my job is I am mostly in the arched over position that's the worse position for my pain!

Been told to be aware about this private spine hospital I am going to for advice as they will most likely say anything to bleed as much money out of me as poss lol like try and offer to see there own pysio but Gona just get straight to the point and be blunt so they aware I not being taken for a mug


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

billy76 said:


> Oh mate, gutted for you.
> 
> I've had to bouts of sciatica in the past 3 years and that a total f##ker, so what you've got must be a total nightmare.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate!

ye same proper stretched everything now only movements I haven't done is the hip alignment thing really hoping it's Gona sort it! I did them movements today back felt tight and it actually felt like it took the pain away. But to soon to tell. Just got back from a meal now sat in a chair for 2 hours in pain. Shuffling in my seat constantly it's dam annoying!! Dreading going on holiday next week Now 5 hours sat in a seat got my tramadol and naproxen on hand ready for that though


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

£240 just for a consultation! And I bet they will just tell me what I already no!

View attachment IMG_1870.PNG


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Hi mate. Thanks for the reply! I will have a read though the link now. And do what you said!
> 
> My doc said it was very mild though?? and to mild to even refer me to NHS physiotherapist even when I said to him it's bloody not mild I in constant pain! Every day and can't work! Even driving 5miles in my car I have pain in both legs and lower back. When I get up from a seating position the pain is bad! And takes a few seconds for me to straighten my back before I can walk. He said that's not to bad. I just said print the report off I will go get professional advice!
> 
> ...


 Mild now, but docs don't understand that the injury is just a SYMPTOM. THe pelvic alignment is the cause. If you keep going without heeding my advice, the next MRI in a year or so will reveal a much larger injury.

Don't listen to docs when it comes to back pain. They're clueless. They won't know what to do unless acute surgery is mandated, e.g when nerves are utterly compressed and there is danger for permanent damage to these.

Faulty alignment causes malcompression of the discs and cause them to deteriorate, disc protrusions etc. This is only cured by altering pelvic alignment (disc alignment, removing anterior compression of the discs - i.e flexion).

You can fix it like this, if you stop tweaking and just get it done. Pelvis back and up, feel lumbosacral erectors working in posture. Stay there permanently.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Ye mate doc was making me angry just seemed like wasn't arsed at all! Prob coz he didn't have a clue what the report ment. Gona crack on with them movements tha @Kjetil1234 said do if not much improvement in a few weeks of daily working it will go back to doc and tell them yet again and ask to see another doc.
> 
> Problem with my job and my doc is aware of my job is I am mostly in the arched over position that's the worse position for my pain!
> 
> Been told to be aware about this private spine hospital I am going to for advice as they will most likely say anything to bleed as much money out of me as poss lol like try and offer to see there own pysio but Gona just get straight to the point and be blunt so they aware I not being taken for a mug


 Arched is GOOD for your spine. It hurts because you are in malcompression. ARCHED IS GOOD, ARCH IS THE CURE.

FLexion feels better, but ultimatley INJURES you. This is the paradox that is causing patients and therapists to not find the CURE for back pain; they are terrified of pain because they do NOT understand the mechanics of the spine!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Mild now, but docs don't understand that the injury is just a SYMPTOM. THe pelvic alignment is the cause. If you keep going without heeding my advice, the next MRI in a year or so will reveal a much larger injury.
> 
> Don't listen to docs when it comes to back pain. They're clueless. They won't know what to do unless acute surgery is mandated, e.g when nerves are utterly compressed and there is danger for permanent damage to these.
> 
> ...


 Ok mate. Ye I have been doing the exercise you advised every day 2x per day. 3 sets of 20 reps. I do feel my pain is getting better! So the more I do this the pelvis will end up permanently aligned.?

How many sets would you advise to do per day mate?

What about when I am sat on the sofa should I put something behind my back so it pushes my lower back out. ? Because when I am on the sofa my back sinks into the chair so causing my pelvis to go the opposite way I want it to go.

Same with driving. I can just put my lumber support on the max pushing my middle back out that's then arching my back.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

The exercises are just supplementary, as stated clearly. You need to focus on alignment habitually, permanently. In other words, the postural change is primary, and the exercises are just to help rehabbing the muscles. It won't do anything to the discs.

Yes, definitely something between your mid back to maintain proper arch when sitting. This is golden - and a good question.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I had a similar herniation at L5 some 9 yrs ago when I was 18. My report read something like "There is a widebased left paracentral L5 prolapse. No significant foraminal narrowing and the spinal canal is adequate at this level. No other significant lesions found at other levels and the lesion present could not cause patients symptoms" (symptoms turned out to be due to meralgia paresthetica which the docs had never heard of). kjetils advice is good... Just a few degrees of tilt on the pelvis so that the posterior side of the pelvis fractionally lifts will exert forces on the disc which reduce the herniation over time. It may well be painful for a while as you'll be pinching the herniation back in.

Definitely avoid any spinal flexion for now, unless you're lying flat on the floor and gently pull your knees to your chest if the muscles are getting tight and uncomfortable.

Never sure what caused mine though I used to lift stupidly heavy stuff as a kid with a bent back because i didn't know any better. This would've been creating huge pressures inside the disc and stretching out the posterior wall of the discs.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Re your disc dehydration, I've always thought that inversion tables must surely help this.... totally decompresses the discs and even creates a vacuum in them- might plump them back up and give you more mileage. I feel taller after a few 1-2min reps of hanging upside down by my ankles.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

You need to go to a different doctor ASAP and take the scan report and ask for a referral to a Neurosurgeon.

Don't be fobbed off. The cuts mean they put you off until you're suicidal with pain.

A disk impinging on nerves needs intervention or the nerves will end up damaged.

If you would like to pm me for more info, you're welcome. Sorry you are suffering, I know what that's like and when you can't work, ten times worse.

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Also, put your fluid intake up straight away. Three litres of water every day.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for replys guys sorry for late response didn't no anyone replied since my last question!

still sat here suffering. Been doing the exercises daily. Having something behind my back while driving and sitting/lyin trying to make my back permanently arched. Not worked as of yet!

Off to the docs again next week and requesting to be transferred to the pain clinic in the hospital. Going to ask about this steroid injection into the back. Anyone no anything about this injection?

reason why I am going to ask is the private spinal clinic I emailed who wanted £250 just for a consultation is they said they would most likely advise this injection for my problem or operation. But it's over a thousand pound! Hence back to docs to try and get it done but under the NHS

@BeingReborn @charlysays @Kjetil1234


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I do 30mins running machine (fast jog) every day. Willl this mate it worse?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Transforaminal cortisone injection? If done by someone very experienced then it has a decent chance of temporarily calming down the nerve root which will allow you to carry on with your physio and postural work. I never had one but a lad in the gym whos in his mid 20s has had several due to issues at L4 and L5 and he said it did help a lot.

I would personally just walk or go swimming... the discs are shock absorbers and if they're damaged you don't want to be pounding at them! The gentle roll of walking can help though.

Sorry to hear you're still in pain. They can take a LONG time to completely settle, but mostly they do settle. Best of luck.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> Ye mate doc was making me angry just seemed like wasn't arsed at all! Prob coz he didn't have a clue what the report ment. Gona crack on with them movements tha @Kjetil1234 said do if not much improvement in a few weeks of daily working it will go back to doc and tell them yet again and ask to see another doc.
> 
> Problem with my job and my doc is aware of my job is I am mostly in the arched over position that's the worse position for my pain!
> 
> Been told to be aware about this private spine hospital I am going to for advice as they will most likely say anything to bleed as much money out of me as poss lol like try and offer to see there own pysio but Gona just get straight to the point and be blunt so they aware I not being taken for a mug


 That's probably caused your back issues in the first place, I was a mechanic for 10.5 yrs but decided enough was enough and started a new career path...

oddly my back has got worse in Feb but I'd been packed up for over a year, I now have a numb right calf since Feb and permenant pins and needles in my right foot... oddly my back is loads better


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

charlysays said:


> Transforaminal cortisone injection? If done by someone very experienced then it has a decent chance of temporarily calming down the nerve root which will allow you to carry on with your physio and postural work. I never had one but a lad in the gym whos in his mid 20s has had several due to issues at L4 and L5 and he said it did help a lot.
> 
> I would personally just walk or go swimming... the discs are shock absorbers and if they're damaged you don't want to be pounding at them! The gentle roll of walking can help though.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still in pain. They can take a LONG time to completely settle, but mostly they do settle. Best of luck.


 Sure they said it was called a facet joint injection?

Ye may just do a fast ish walk on treadmill then instead of running. Or even bike but while on bike would have to keep my back arched.

Thanks mate. If I stick to what I been doing hoping it will fix! Been over a year now


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

superdrol said:


> That's probably caused your back issues in the first place, I was a mechanic for 10.5 yrs but decided enough was enough and started a new career path...
> 
> oddly my back has got worse in Feb but I'd been packed up for over a year, I now have a numb right calf since Feb and permenant pins and needles in my right foot... oddly my back is loads better


 Ye sure it is. As my wife's dad has the same problem and he does the same work!

Have just got this gonna use it all the time using a pillow has been difficult

View attachment IMG_2061.PNG


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Post a pic of your standing position. pelvis must be clearly visible. If it's not working, you're not doing it right.

No injections will cure this, don't waste your money.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Post a pic of your standing position. pelvis must be clearly visible. If it's not working, you're not doing it right.
> 
> No injections will cure this, don't waste your money.


 Sorry to hijack but but reading through your info etc and think this will definitely help me with my back pain.

I just wondered do you ever see many people who's lower back actually 'clicks' I just tried your excercise shown in the video and can definitely feel it in the lower back, if after I like relax my pelvis removing the arch from lower back I can click my lower back (it has always clicked before when getting stiff etc just wondered if you see many others with this)


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

I've had cortisone, it's temporary and at a grand a piece f**k that


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Post a pic of your standing position. pelvis must be clearly visible. If it's not working, you're not doing it right.
> 
> No injections will cure this, don't waste your money.


 Will get the gf to take a pic soon as she home mate. When you saying doing it right. Doing what right? The exercises you told me to do? I don't do it as much now as you said it's just an exercises it needs to be permanently aligned. Hence got that lumba support so when ever where ever I sit my spine is in the correct position that should make my pelvis get into the correct position?

I have also been doing these. Along with standing straight hands on hips and leaning back.

View attachment IMG_2065.PNG


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Etoboss, your posture still sucks. The pics you sent me are very off what I am trying to explain in the article. Butt has to point up and a relatively large arch should be visible in the lower lumbar. Your back is completely straight; you are doing it wrong.

No disrespect intended, I just feel that abrasiveness sometimes gets the point across better. Kind regards.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

The new posture should be UNCOMFORTABLE and probably painful. Pull your butt back and up, and stay there. Forever


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Kjetil1234 said:


> The new posture should be UNCOMFORTABLE and probably painful. Pull your butt back and up, and stay there. Forever


 True dat. Because the vertebre either side of the prolapse will be be squeezing on the prolapse, which in time will force it back inline.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Etoboss, your posture still sucks. The pics you sent me are very off what I am trying to explain in the article. Butt has to point up and a relatively large arch should be visible in the lower lumbar. Your back is completely straight; you are doing it wrong.
> 
> No disrespect intended, I just feel that abrasiveness sometimes gets the point across better. Kind regards.


 Cheers mate. Do you mean like my butt is straight with my back? As my top back going into middle back it does sink right in there but then it just goes straight.

I no what you mean about bum back and up, i can get in that position easy but impossible to stay like that I would be walking around like a duck lol and soon as I relax it will jump straight out of that position

I think I just need to keep doing my exercise keep my back pouch thing on to stop my back sinking into the seat when sat down and eventually it will adjust and stay like that. ?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Just looked at pics again and ye you must mean my butt and lower back look straight. Like I have a flat ass that's inline with my lower back. As the top of my back is arched good I think.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Little update. Since wearin the d-shape lumbar roll I haven't had any pains in my legs! Buzzing! This was a horrible annoying pain and it's gone. Must mean I am on the right tracks for solving this problem


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Little update. Since wearin the d-shape lumbar roll I haven't had any pains in my legs! Buzzing! This was a horrible annoying pain and it's gone. Must mean I am on the right tracks for solving this problem


 Stick that booty out, but not too much, just the right amount. IIRC tight anterior hip flexors exacerbate the loss of lordotic curve. One thing a lot of people forget is how they routinely bend down to tie shoe laces, pick something off the floor etc... bend at the hips and stick your arse out to maintain the curve.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

superdrol said:


> That's probably caused your back issues in the first place, I was a mechanic for 10.5 yrs but decided enough was enough and started a new career path...
> 
> oddly my back has got worse in Feb but I'd been packed up for over a year, I now have a numb right calf since Feb and permenant pins and needles in my right foot... oddly my back is loads better


 Same for me. I remember removing a bosch injector pump off a citroen xantia in a scrap yard 10 yrs ago... car had no wheels and hydraulic susp was obviously down. Took a while the whole time I was bent at the waist. Was pushed for time and just forgot about how stiff my back was getting.

Next day went surfing, bad wipeout and got twisted underwater, barely hobbled out of the water and was then in pain for 6-8 months.

Now I can't bend at the waist over a car engine for more than 10 mins without feeling like it's going to give way again. I now have a two post lift and when I'm even just working on an engine I either bend at the hips and support the weight of my body with one hand on the engine if it's a short job or I put the car on the two post and I lift the car up so the bumber is at hip level and sort of sprawl over the front of the car on my belly to take the pressure off my low back. Works well but I only do part time car repairs, probably would still be an issue if it was 9-5.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

charlysays said:


> Stick that booty out, but not too much, just the right amount. IIRC tight anterior hip flexors exacerbate the loss of lordotic curve. One thing a lot of people forget is how they routinely bend down to tie shoe laces, pick something off the floor etc... bend at the hips and stick your arse out to maintain the curve.


 Ok mate thanks so do you think I should do other exercises to loosen up other muscles like around my spine can't remeber what it's called but it's a lunge type exercise that does that muscle. Down the back of my legs muscles also tight. Can't touch my toes when standing with legs straight


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> Ok mate thanks so do you think I should do other exercises to loosen up other muscles like around my spine can't remeber what it's called but it's a lunge type exercise that does that muscle. Down the back of my legs muscles also tight. Can't touch my toes when standing with legs straight


 TBH you can make stuff worse by stretching if it's the side that needs to provide support and also it aggravates your back some, it's very easy to make stuff worse while trying to make it better!!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

superdrol said:


> TBH you can make stuff worse by stretching if it's the side that needs to provide support and also it aggravates your back some, it's very easy to make stuff worse while trying to make it better!!


 Ye very true as a certain exercise my physio told me to do i was in bad pain for days. Maybe the muscles around the bottom of the spine are ment to be abit tight to support the spine. Loosing them up may make it worse maybe!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> Ye very true as a certain exercise my physio told me to do i was in bad pain for days. Maybe the muscles around the bottom of the spine are ment to be abit tight to support the spine. Loosing them up may make it worse maybe!


 Have you considered paying kjetil for a session via Skype, I think it's far easier to follow instructions via one on one than his descriptions sometimes


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Have you considered paying kjetil for a session via Skype, I think it's far easier to follow instructions via one on one than his descriptions sometimes


 Good thinking! Will enquire and ask


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

charlysays said:


> Stick that booty out, but not too much, just the right amount. IIRC tight anterior hip flexors exacerbate the loss of lordotic curve. One thing a lot of people forget is how they routinely bend down to tie shoe laces, pick something off the floor etc... bend at the hips and stick your arse out to maintain the curve.


 Remember that all disc herniations are posteriorly positioned. This can NOT happen - impossibly - by extension, i.e anterior tilt. Anterior tilt is an absolute myth when it comes to lower back pain. Please read here.

https://treningogrehab.no/really-assess-lumbar-lordosis-dispelling-fallacy-anterior-pelvic-tilt/

Tight hip flexors do not reduce lordotic curve, this is absolutely not true.

Agree 100% on bending with the hip. Preferably bending at the hip WHILE having proper lumbosacral alignment


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Cheers mate. Do you mean like my butt is straight with my back? As my top back going into middle back it does sink right in there but then it just goes straight.
> 
> I no what you mean about bum back and up, i can get in that position easy but impossible to stay like that I would be walking around like a duck lol and soon as I relax it will jump straight out of that position
> 
> I think I just need to keep doing my exercise keep my back pouch thing on to stop my back sinking into the seat when sat down and eventually it will adjust and stay like that. ?


 Never relax. you gotta stay there forever. It'll feel normal after a few weeks - months. If you want to rid yourself of back pain permanently, you can not "relax". Get used to proper alignment.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Never relax. you gotta stay there forever. It'll feel normal after a few weeks - months. If you want to rid yourself of back pain permanently, you can not "relax". Get used to proper alignment.


 Mate it's like impossible not to relax lol. It's just like Tensing your bicep and keeping it tensed you loose concentration and just loose the tension without knowing kinda thing.

It has been way better I can get off the sofa without pain and drive without pain but if I go down on the floor on my knees like changing baby's nappy on the floor my back hurts like hell.

I am looking into getting the disc shaven off privately. Gona cost a few grand but just can't cope need to get back to work!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Had MRI on my back and this is the report.
> 
> I have constant pain going down the front of both my legs when ever I am sat down! When I stand up it takes me about 5 seconds to straighten my back. Pain in the lower back is really bad. Doing my head in. My doc said it's to mild for operation.
> 
> ...


 Just got back from a private hospital had a consultation. She looked at my mri that I had done under my gp, and the info above was from nhs, Long story short they didn't no s**t! I don't have a bulge or Herniation! I have 2 black disc and 1 has a tear hence the pain this is what it looks like. How the hell did they get it wrong!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.spinemd.com/symptoms-conditions/degenerative-disc-disease

Degenerative disc disease.

Sorry bud :mellow:

https://www.spine-health.com/conditions/degenerative-disc-disease/degenerative-disc-disease-treatment-low-back-pain


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.spinemd.com/symptoms-conditions/degenerative-disc-disease
> 
> Degenerative disc disease.
> 
> ...


 They said the pain is from the tear that's in 1 of them black discs. All I can do is strengthen my core. Don't want to get the infusion done at 20k! And 70% suscess rate


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I have never in my life done any core strengthening or ab work ect so maybe doing this now will help


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> I have never in my life done any core strengthening or ab work ect so maybe doing this now will help


 Just go carefull bud!

Wouldn't even think about deadlifting and be very careful doing bent over rows and such like.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Just go carefull bud!
> 
> Wouldn't even think about deadlifting and be very careful doing bent over rows and such like.


 Ye have never deadlifted before anyway as since years back always had trouble with my back so never did that kinda stuff. Got an inverse table that's helped loads as well just go on it now when ever my back has been bad


----------

